Ask HN: Why we assume software developers don't know math? - master_yoda_1
======
e_py
Well it depends, some people think of software developers as self taught
people who make websites and phone applications. In that way, this is kind of
true.

On the other hand, most of people working in the software industry hold a
degree in computer science or software engineering from a university and do
much more stuff than just coding webapps, at least in my country.

------
yarper
Do we?

"Programming is one of the most difficult branches of applied mathematics; the
poorer mathematicians had better remain pure mathematicians."

\- Edsger Dijkstra

------
jotato
Why does it matter? As long as you are producing good results of course.

What I mean is, if someone is mainly focused on webapps where, in my
experience, advanced math skills are not always needed what good would it do
to the final product?

That isn't to say the entire profession shouldn't care, but what does it
matter if we "assume software developers don't know math"? Why not just assume
"That software developer must not use advanced math in his daily coding"

------
GFischer
That's definitely some kind of local myth. Here in Uruguay (and South America
in general), it's the opposite, programmers are viewed as math nerds. I
believe the same happens in Europe (especially Eastern Europe), and Asia.

A lot of programmers here have to get an Engineering degree, which includes a
LOT of math.

Same for CS degrees. Even Information Systems degrees (like the one I ended up
getting) belong to the Engineering school and have quite a lot of math.

~~~
e_py
Exactly, but usually I don't tell people I am a software developer but a
software engineer and they immediately know I am good at math

------
thrwythrwy
It's not an assumption, my experience confirms that (of course there are
exceptions). I think it's the result of not paying too much attention to
theory/math in undergrad education.

------
cblock811
I tend to assume the opposite (and have been brushing up on my math skills as
a result).

------
borplk
You gotta say something more than just that.

